# Any Cruze owners in WV?



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm in VA, I was hoping to setup a meet in D.C. over a weekend sometime soon, but have had no bites thus far...


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

Im in Sugar Grove WV. i drive thru huntington all the time.


----------

